# Duck stance mandatory for flat tricks?



## Amrath (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey everyone.

Before asking my question, I'd like to apologize for my poor English and also for my lack of knowledge about snowboarding (I'm probably asking something that has been discussed tons of times but it's hard to get a correct idea with all the different answers...).

Anyway, I started snowboarding this year and I'm having a lot of fun. After a few days with rental boots killing my feet, I decided to buy my own equipment, the whole package. Here is a link to the board I got : Merc Directional Rocker Snowboard by Flow Snowboards Mens Snowboarding Gear and Equipment

When I bought the board, the sellor set the bindings on +18/+6. So far, it's been perfect. I tried it this weekend and I had a great time, never catching an edge, spinning around, not having so many troubles on switch. But here's the thing : my goal is to just go down the mountain and do some small tricks (no big jump) like butter/180s/360s. This kind of tricks for example : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQyTWk7OxSI
And it seems like everyone recommends a duck stance for that. I tried +18/-9 but I changed it back to a forward stance after 30 minutes falling every 20 meters because I was riding with friends and didn't want to slow them down.

So here's my question : is it really necessary to go for a duck stance if I want to learn flat tricks? I tried to do some with my +18/+6 and it went okay but I'm worried that I might be limited on the possibilities quite fast as I get better. Should I change to a duck stance to get used to it as soon as possible? Or is it okay if I keep practicing with both angles positive because it's not a problem for doing those tricks?

Thank you in advance.

Amrath


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

First of all, your English is a lot better than many people whose first language is English.

As to the duck stance question, when you do your spins do you always do full 360 degree rotations? If you do any spins that result in you riding switch, with positive angles on both bindings, you are now riding backwards! You say you don't have trouble riding switch this way (?) but I find that difficult to believe.

Bottom line, duck isn't MANDATORY, but it's gonna make riding switch MUCH easier.

(I don't suppose you have any video you can share of you riding backwards?)


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Duck stance isn't totally necessary to be able to do flat ground tricks. However, it will make things easier especially if you want to be able to spin frontside and backside as well as regular and switch. If the total angle of your bindings felt good before, try to keep the same angle just shifted more. For example, +18/+6 has a total angle of 12 degrees. So, try setting up the duck stance at +6/-6 and see if that works for you.

Also, that's the same board I got for my first one, although mine was the 2010 version. It's really solid for a beginner's board!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I would just add that you should give a duck stance a bit more time. I started exactly like you 18/6 and after maybe 20 times I slowly opened up my stance to 12/-12 or so. I think I am at 15/-15 now. It made actually riding switch possible. It is also a lot easier for even basic tricks to be truly sideways on the board instead of pre-rotated forward. 

Bottom line: try it some more before you worry about whether you have to keep it that way.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

if you're comfortable with a +/+ stance, even going switch, just stick with that.
Terje rides pretty close to that and he does just fine switch.


----------



## Amrath (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you for all your comments.

Unfortunately, I don't have any video of me riding backwards. Actually, I didn't even know it is backwards and not switch if my bindings are both in a positive angle. Is this something wrong that I should avoid doing? 
I was saying that I'm not having so many troubles riding this way because I can go down a slope in this position. I only tried on beginner slopes and of course, it is more challenging than riding nose in front. I have to be careful, but last weekend, I could manage it. I usually spin 180s, ride with my tail in front for a few turns and go back to normal. 

However, I understand that this is probably not the best way to do tricks and this is why I came to ask your opinion. It is good to know it is still possible to do tricks in this possible, just in case I really suck with the duck stance. But yes, before deciding what to ride and following your advice, I will give more time to the duck stance.
Would you recommend me to slowly move my angles to the duck stance? If yes, how slow? I'm going to ride two days next weekend. Or can I go directly 6/-6?

And yes, Rookie, I definitely don't regret buying this board! I was a little bit worried because I didn't know enough about snowboarding when I chose it but then I got on it and everything seemed so much easier.


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

I would continue playing with the duck setup. when you are boarding alone, adjust the binding stance accordingly. Are you changing the angle and position of the highback, moving your bindings further apart from each others, etc...
Speaking of moving bindings. When i board duck, i move my bindings wider apart. +/+ is a narrow stance and +/- is a wider stance.
these are my 2 setups +18/-15 for years and +35/+12. Planning on changing it to +40/+20 and see how that works. This will feel awkward riding switch 



i tried +/+ after doing duck all my life. I can say it did feel a bit different riding switch this way. if i could explain it, probably be a skier going backwards, but not so much noticeable unless you saw his binding stance.


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

Amrath said:


> Thank you for all your comments.
> 
> Would you recommend me to slowly move my angles to the duck stance? If yes, how slow? I'm going to ride two days next weekend. Or can I go directly 6/-6?
> 
> And yes, Rookie, I definitely don't regret buying this board! I was a little bit worried because I didn't know enough about snowboarding when I chose it but then I got on it and everything seemed so much easier.


A tip for a better stance on your board. Stand up and move your feet so they are a little wider then your shoulder. With a tape measure, measure the center of your left foot, to the center of your right foot. Use the measurement to set your bindings on the board. This could help you feel more stable on the board. 
See if you like +12/-12 after you try +6/-6


----------

